# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مشکلات کنکوریها (استرس، تست زنی و مطالعه) >  کمک از کسانی ک تو آزمونهای کانون زیست رو بالای 90 میزنن

## sahar.parnia

سلام.
ی مشکلی دارم با زیست.خیلی خیلی سرعتم پایینه تو تست زدن.چکار کنم این مشکلم رفع بشه.؟و درصد بالا بزنم.24مهر اولین آزمون کانونمه.
کمکم کنید.ممنون

----------


## A.Z

والا منم تو سرعت یه همچین مشکلی دارم! :Yahoo (77): 
دوستان راهکار بدین....

----------


## sahar.parnia

یعنی تو انجمن کسی بالای 90 نمیزنه زیستشو؟
البته حتمن اون فرد الان در حال درس خوندنه.

----------


## kahkoo

سلام
شما تو کنکور سراسری طبق دفترچه برای 50 سوال زیست شناسی 36 دقیقه فرصت داری که می شه به عبارتی برای هر سوال 43/2 ثانیه ناقابل ، در آزمون قلم چی هم در حالت معمول ( به جز آزمون های جمع بندی و جامع ) برای 20 سوال 15 دقیقه وقت دارین که می شه برای هر سوال 45 ثانیه
خوب این زمان برای کنکور های سال های دور مناسب بود ولی با تغییر سبک سوالا برای بیشتر سوالات پاسخگو نیست. 
بنابراین شما معمولاً باید وقت بیشتری رو از حالت استاندارد به زیست تعلق بدید 
اگر منظور شما این هست که نمی تونید تو وقت تعیین شده در آزمون پاسخ بدید خوب این همونطور که بالا توضیح دادم تقریباً طبیعیه
ولی اگر زمان اضافه هم می گیرید ولی باز هم وقت کم میارید
مشکلتون می تونه یکی از این ها باشه :
در فهم مفاهیم کتاب درسی مشکل دارید ... راهکار : از دبیر یا درسنامه کتاب های معتبر برای رفع ابهام استفاده کنید.
تسلطتون به متن کتاب درسی پایینه و زمانی رو هنگام بازیابی اطلاعات هدر می دید ... راهکار : کتاب درسی رو دقیق تر و با حوصله تر بخونید.
مطالعه اولیتون دقیق و عمقی بوده اما به دلیل مرور کم مطالب از حافظتون رفته ... راهکار : مرور منظم داشته باشید.
در خونه کم تست می زنید و آمادگی لازم رو ندارید ... راهکار : قبل از آزمون تست استاندارد تمرین کنید. ( ابتدا تعدادی تست بدون زمان جهت آموزش بزنید و بعد تعدادی تست زماندار جهت سنجش اطلاعات و تثبیت دانسته ها )
سر جلسه آزمون قسمتی از وقتتون صرف ارتباط دادن مطالب و ترجمه ظاهر سوال یا گزینه ها میشه ... راهکار : سعی کنید هنگام مطالعه و تست زدن فعال باشید و این استدلال ها و ارتباط بین مطالب رو قبل از آزمون به دست بیارید تا سر جلسه آزمون کارتون ساده تر بشه.

اگر بخوام خیلی کلی هم بگم تست زیست شناسی هم مثل هر درس یا کار دیگه ای هست که با تمرین و ممارست عادی میشه و با تلاش در طول زمان سرعتتون بالا میره.

----------


## mohammad.sa

> سلام.ی مشکلی دارم با زیست.خیلی خیلی سرعتم پایینه تو تست زدن.چکار کنم این مشکلم رفع بشه.؟و درصد بالا بزنم.24مهر اولین آزمون کانونمه.کمکم کنید.ممنون


سلام.من زیستو بالای ٩٠نمیزنم ولی حداقل ٧٠میزنم دیگه :Yahoo (94): خب شما تازه شروع کردین به تست زدن و ازمون دادن.اروم اروم که مطالب توی ذهنتون طبقه بندی شد تیپ بندی تست ها هم میاد تو دستت و میدونی چیکار کنی.بنظرم بهترین روش مرور زیاد و زدن تست تکراری توی هر نوبت هست.اگه امروز ٢٠تا تست زدی فردا ١٠تا از همین بیست تست +١٠تست جدید بزنیندرکل زیاد غصه اینو نخورین.تازه اول راهیم درست میشهموفق باشین

----------


## sahar.parnia

ممنون از هر دوی شما.
منظور من اینه ک مثلن امروز میتوام تست بزنم واسه 75 تا تست مثلن نزدیک 2 ساعت وقتم میره.دارم گزینه ها رو میخونم خیلی طول میکشه.
بله فکر کنم ی جورایی تا بخواد اون مطلب تو ذهنم لود بشه طول میکشه. مثل ی کامپیوتر قدیمی سرعتم کنده نسبت ب all in one apple.
چ مثال یاحالی زدم. ولی دقیقن ب همین کندی هستم. و خیلی ناراحتم از این موضوع.

----------


## sami7

> ممنون از هر دوی شما.
> منظور من اینه ک مثلن امروز میتوام تست بزنم واسه 75 تا تست مثلن نزدیک 2 ساعت وقتم میره.دارم گزینه ها رو میخونم خیلی طول میکشه.
> بله فکر کنم ی جورایی تا بخواد اون مطلب تو ذهنم لود بشه طول میکشه. مثل ی کامپیوتر قدیمی سرعتم کنده نسبت ب all in one apple.
> چ مثال یاحالی زدم. ولی دقیقن ب همین کندی هستم. و خیلی ناراحتم از این موضوع.


باید تمرین بکنی تمرین تمرین تمرین ...اینقدر تست بزن تا مهارتت بره بالا...

راهکاری وجود نداره تو هر جا خواستی موفق باشی باید تمرین بکنی حالا هر چی نمیخاد باشه....

اگه فوتبال رو دنبال کنی رونالدو نصف مسی هم استعداد فوتبالی نداره ولی با سخت ترین تمرینات خودشو هم سطح اون رسونده و خیلی جا ها هم بالاتر !

----------


## pardis77

عزیزم نود زدن تو کانون کار هر کسی نیس اونقدر باید به کتاب مسلط باشی که بتونی بزنی سوالاشو من سرعتم بالاس ولی باز مشکل دارم پس مشکل تو خوندنمه..........باید بخوری کتابو

----------


## sahar.parnia

مرسی از راهنماییتون.
پس منی ک آنزیم سلولاز ندارم و فقط باید ب باکتریهای همزیست روده بزرگم اکتفا کنم تکلیفم چیه؟
واسه شوخی گفتم.
چشم. 
پس برم سر خوندن حسابیه کتاب و ب قول شما بخورمش.
چندین باره.تا کامل خط ب خطو حفظ بشم. نهایتش رو زیست طی روز بیشتر وقت میذارم. مثلن 3 ساعت در روز.

----------


## Nafiseh_klm

سلام ببخشید من یه مشکلی تو زیست دارم اونم اینکه هرچقدرررر هم که میخونم نمیتونم بالای 30 بزنم تازه پشت کنکورم هستم ولی واقعا نمیدونم چیکار کنم

----------


## Saeed735

سلام بچه ها...دوستان حتما این 7 تا لینکی که میدمو کامل و به تریبی که گذاشتم بخونن....ممنون

...:::برنامه ریزی برای کنکور...آشنایی با کنکور تجربی و تشریح دروس:::...

...:::برنامه ریزی برای کنکور....مراحل خواندن یک درس:::...

...:::برنامه ریزی کنکور...مراحل خواندن و مرورهای مهم:::...

...:::برنامه ریزی کنکور...نکات مربوط به تست زنی:::... 

...:::برنامه ریزی برای کنکور...دفتربرنامه ریزی:::...

...:::برنامه ریزی برای کنکور 95...مشاوره نیازنیست:::...

...:::برنامه ریزی برای کنکور...نحوه ی مطالعه ی دروس مختلف:::...

----------


## khaan

> سلام ببخشید من یه مشکلی تو زیست دارم اونم اینکه هرچقدرررر هم که میخونم نمیتونم بالای 30 بزنم تازه پشت کنکورم هستم ولی واقعا نمیدونم چیکار کنم


شاید کنکوری نمیخونی. شاید ترکیبی نمیخونی شاید منبعت مشکل داره و ده ها شاید دیگه.
باید روش کامل خوندن و منابعت رو بگی

----------


## farshad7

> سلام.
> ی مشکلی دارم با زیست.خیلی خیلی سرعتم پایینه تو تست زدن.چکار کنم این مشکلم رفع بشه.؟و درصد بالا بزنم.24مهر اولین آزمون کانونمه.
> کمکم کنید.ممنون


سلام


من معمولا زیست رو بالای 90 و بعضا 100 میزنم :Yahoo (94): 


من هم تست های اموزشی رو تو زمان زیادی حل میکنم چون نکته هاشو تو کتاب می نویسم ولی تستای

کنکور رو زمان دار حل می کنم

----------


## صادق خان

سرعت تو در زیست = 1-عمیق خواندن 2_حل تمرین کافی از هر مبحث3-تمرکز کافی سر ازمون که مجبور نشی یه گزینرو دوبار بخونی4-مرور بسیار زیاد مثلا هروقت که می خوای بخونی از اول بخوونی خیلی به نظر من عالیه مممکنه یکی دوبار اول برات سخت باشه ولی باعث تثبیت نکات میشه 5-درس زیست سعی کن تو برنامه هرروزت باشه 6-واخر این که به نظر من چند منبعی بودن تو زیست نه تنها بد نیست بلکه عالیه چون باعث میشه نکات بیشتر یاد بگیری


من بالا 90نمیزنم ولی میانگین 75-یا 80میزنم 

امیدوارم همه موفق باشن هرکس به اندازه تلاشش نتیجه بگیره

----------


## Nafiseh_klm

من اول کتاب درسی رو میخونم بعد کتاب آقای عمارلو رو میخونم بعد دوباره کتاب درسی رو مرور میکنم بعد از گاج طوسی تست میزنم

----------


## hassanhafezi

میانگین درصد 85-90 

راه موفقیت در زیست شناسی مطالعه پیوسته و اختصاص ساعت بالای مطالعه است 

هر روز زیست بخوانید از نان شب واجب تر است

مطمئن باشید با پیوستگی در این درس پیشرفت خواهید کرد

----------


## mahdi-de

سلام دوستان نکته ای رو ک باید توجه کنید اینه ک فقط وفقط رو کتاب درسی تمرکز کنید و روش خوندنتونو پیدا کنید من خودم ی موقع خوندن  سعی می کردم تمام نکاتش رو در بیارم و رو کاغذ می نوشتم برای مثال وقتی پروانه شب پرواز میرسیدم هرچی ک از زیست 1خوندم تا اونجا رو لیست میکردم و مینوشتم یا اگ ب قیدی بر میخوردم روش تمرکز می کردم نکاتش رو در می آوردم البته خیلی وقت گیره ولی میرزه(مثل برای فصل 5زیست1 4ساعت وقت ميگرفت) و وقتی اینا تکرار میشه دیگ وقتی تو تست ب اسم جانور یا گیاه میرسی ناخودآگاه تمام نکات جلوی چشمت میاد و سریع تر تست بزنی البته این روش من بود من پارسال تو قلمچی میانگین 75 اینا میزدم....

----------


## dangmiong

اینطو ک اینجا همه 90 میزنن پ فقط منم که منگولم  :Yahoo (20):  اینام ک مث منن همشون منم  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## DokToR zAhRa

> مرسی از راهنماییتون.
> پس منی ک آنزیم سلولاز ندارم و فقط باید ب باکتریهای همزیست روده بزرگم اکتفا کنم تکلیفم چیه؟
> واسه شوخی گفتم.
> چشم. 
> پس برم سر خوندن حسابیه کتاب و ب قول شما بخورمش.
> چندین باره.تا کامل خط ب خطو حفظ بشم. نهایتش رو زیست طی روز بیشتر وقت میذارم. مثلن 3 ساعت در روز.


بدترین کار اینه ک بخوای زیستو حفظ بشی....زیستو باید درکش کنی.هرجا ک حفظ کردی به1هفته نرسیده

 میپره....

----------


## Mahdi1377

90-100
کتاب درسی رو توی دفتر مینویسم.نکات نشر الگو رو هم توش یادداشت میکنم {منظورم نکات تستاشه}
عین آب خوردن میشه صد یا نود زد :Yahoo (105):

----------


## مينا

من زيستو بين 80 تا90 درصد مي زنم به نظر من اگر خيلي خوب كتابو بخوني مي توني خوب تست بزني  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## n1ma

> 90-100
> کتاب درسی رو توی دفتر مینویسم.نکات نشر الگو رو هم توش یادداشت میکنم {منظورم نکات تستاشه}
> عین آب خوردن میشه صد یا نود زد


به نظرتون زمان زيادي نميگيره؟؟؟

----------


## Mahdi1377

> به نظرتون زمان زيادي نميگيره؟؟؟


چرا میگیره.حدود دو ساعت وقت میبره برای هر مبحث.
مثلا ایمنی اختصاصی و غیر اختصاصی دو ساعت وقت گرفت

----------


## meisam1376

> من زيستو بين 80 تا90 درصد مي زنم به نظر من اگر خيلي خوب كتابو بخوني مي توني خوب تست بزني


 :Yahoo (13):  :Yahoo (13):  :Yahoo (77): 
ماشالا ماشالا

----------


## Hellion

مطالعه ی خوب باید خودت دستت بیاد صد راهکار هم بدن تاثیر گزار نی با آزمون دادن میاد دستت چجوری باس خوند  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## sahar.parnia

دستتون درد نکنه.این قسمت ک نکات کل ی مبحثو بنویسم واسه دین و زندگی انجام دادم.الان نکات الگو رو تو کتاب وارد میکنم.
الان دو فصل دو و سه رو دارم ک هنوز تست نزدم.
ولی اینجوری ک پیش میرم فقط برسم تستای الگو رو بزنم واسه خیلی سبز و گاج وقت ندارم واسه هر آزمون متاسفانه چکار کنم؟
با این برنامه کانون کل زیست تا کی تمام میشه.کی میرسم اونا رو بزنم؟
ب نظرتون فعلن الگو کافیه و نقره ای و خیلی سبز رو بذارم واسه بعد؟یا کنار هم انجام بدم؟

----------


## sahar.parnia

ی مشکل دیگه ای ک دارم تستهای کنکوری هر فصل رو بهتر میتونم بزنم تا تستهای خط ب خط و یا تالیفی.ی جورایی سوالای کنکوری قشنگتره و استاندارد تره.
چکار کنم با این مشکلم؟

----------


## قادر محمدخاتونی

سلام 
من معمولا بالای۹۰میزنم 
پیشنهاد من اینه که عزیزم برو به کتاب درسی بچسب و بعدش که کلشو فول شدی برو درسنامه های کتاب های معتبر مانند خیلی سبز و... رو مطالعه کن بعدش تمام استدلالات و مطالبی که فکر میکنی مهمن رو تو کتاب درسی بنویس خلاسه باید کتابتو سیاه سیاه بکنی 
بعدش راجع به تست اینکه هرگز بعد مطالعه سراغ تست نرو و حتما سه تا چهار روزبعد سراغ تست برو و بعد تست زدن سعی کن تمام پاسخ تشریحی ها رو بخونی یا حداقل سوالاتی که به نظرت جالب و یا سخت میان رو بخون چون گاهی استدلالات و نکات جالبی توشون هست
این رو امتحان کن حتما به نتیجه میرسی

----------


## sahar.parnia

[quote=قادر محمدخاتونی;630191]سلام 
من معمولا بالای۹۰میزنم 
پیشنهاد من اینه که عزیزم برو به کتاب درسی بچسب و بعدش که کلشو فول شدی برو درسنامه های کتاب های معتبر مانند خیلی سبز و... رو مطالعه کن بعدش تمام استدلالات و مطالبی که فکر میکنی مهمن رو تو کتاب درسی بنویس خلاسه باید کتابتو سیاه سیاه بکنی 
بعدش راجع به تست اینکه هرگز بعد مطالعه سراغ تست نرو و حتما سه تا چهار روزبعد سراغ تست برو و بعد تست زدن سعی کن تمام پاسخ تشریحی ها رو بخونی یا حداقل سوالاتی که به نظرت جالب و یا سخت میان رو بخون چون گاهی استدلالات و نکات جالبی توشون هست
این رو امتحان کن حتما به نتیجه میرسی[/quot

مرسی چشم.حتمن امتحان میکنم.و چند روز بعد تست میزنم.

----------


## behzadi

> 90-100
> کتاب درسی رو توی دفتر مینویسم.نکات نشر الگو رو هم توش یادداشت میکنم {منظورم نکات تستاشه}
> عین آب خوردن میشه صد یا نود زد


منم این کاررو برای اکثر درسا میکنم 
وقتگیر هست ولی جواب میده ،من یه دفتر میذارم جدااز جزوه معلم بعد خط کتاب درسی،درسنامه کتب مختلف،نکات تست ها ،نکات جدید آزمون های کانون و نکات اضافه جزوات معلما رو توش مینویسم واون دفتر میشه منبع اصلی من،درس خوندن با نوشتن و یادداشت برداری بهتر جواب میده
برای من که عالی بود و همیشه باعث موفقیتم میشده
به امید موفقیت شما

----------


## ampd

[QUOTE=sahar.parnia;630083]دستتون درد نکنه.این قسمت ک نکات کل ی مبحثو بنویسم واسه دین و زندگی انجام دادم.الان نکات الگو رو تو کتاب وارد میکنم.
الان دو فصل دو و سه رو دارم ک هنوز تست نزدم.
ولی اینجوری ک پیش میرم فقط برسم تستای الگو رو بزنم واسه خیلی سبز و گاج وقت ندارم واسه هر آزمون متاسفانه چکار کنم؟
با این برنامه کانون کل زیست تا کی تمام میشه.کی میرسم اونا رو بزنم؟
ب نظرتون فعلن الگو کافیه و نقره ای و خیلی سبز رو بذارم واسه بعد؟یا کنار هم انجام بدم؟[/QUOTE

من خودم خیلی از این موضوع ضربه خوردم اگه به چندتا کتاب نمیرسی فعلا از یکی تست بزن بقیه رو بذار کنار وگرنه استرس اذیتت میکنه هروقت تست های اون کتاب تموم شد برو  سراغ بقیه مخصوصا واسه وقتای مرور کردنت.

----------


## setareh60

> 90-100
> کتاب درسی رو توی دفتر مینویسم.نکات نشر الگو رو هم توش یادداشت میکنم {منظورم نکات تستاشه}
> عین آب خوردن میشه صد یا نود زد


این روش منم هست ولی تا حالا آزمون ندادم که بسنجم

Sent from my GT-N5100 using Tapatalk

----------


## behzadi

جواب میده،شک نکن
اگر موقع یادداشت کردن حواست ۶ دانگ به مطلبی که داری مینویسی باشه ۱۰۰ درصد جواب میده

----------


## setareh60

> جواب میده،شک نکن
> اگر موقع یادداشت کردن حواست ۶ دانگ به مطلبی که داری مینویسی باشه ۱۰۰ درصد جواب میده


دقیقا حواسم به اوم مطالبی که مینویسم هس و حتی من شکلا رو کامل میکشم واقعا زمان بره ولی خیلی خوب یاد میگیرم حس میکنم ماندگاری بیشتری هم داره حالا بعدا که تو آزمون شرکت کردم باید دید که بازده خوبی داشته یا نه

Sent from my GT-N5100 using Tapatalk

----------

